# Aligator Hunt Lights??



## Always Searching (Jul 9, 2015)

"Power-Driven Class A And Class 1 Boats When Underway
These boats must exhibit the lights as shown in figure1. Remember, power-driven boats include sailboats operating under power. Required lights are:

Red and green sidelights visible from a distance of at least one mile
An all-round white light (a white light visible from all directions) or both a masthead light and a sternlight. These lights must be visible from a distance of at least two miles. The all-round white light (or if used, masthead light) must be at least 3 ft. higher than sidelights."

Above is a copy of the Georgia Boating Regs for operating a boat at night.  Is it possible to sneak up on a gator and still abide by these regs.  Everything I have ever read  says to use as dim a light as possible?

Any help, hints, or insight on this subject will be appreciated.


----------



## Burton (Jul 9, 2015)

It is possible.  I think the alligators will respond differently in different areas / moon phase / time of season.  Some alligators we could get within 10 feet of before they reacted and others would drop out of site when you were inside 50 yards.  It seemed easy to get on top of the smaller ones (less than 5 feet), but this might be because there is a larger number of small alligators.


----------



## joey1919 (Jul 9, 2015)

It's possible, but some folks probably flip the lights off once they get close to a gator, especially on remote waterways in the middle of the night... Some folks, probably.


----------



## Burton (Jul 9, 2015)

I agree with Joey.  Some people will flip their lights off if they are remote and especially close to shore.  Here are a couple clips where we are approaching a gator.  Our lights are on along with the big light.


----------

